# Keeping stalled horses happy



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm happy to be moving from a stressful boarding situation to a new barn, however........even though the new place is better in many ways......... my horse will be stalled a lot more  She will have a 12X16 stall (no run) There is an outdoor arena that we can use for turn out (we just have to work out times between the boarders) and I'm doing my own cleaning etc so she will get some free turnout everyday and I'm going to work her of course (we have a large indoor arena as well) Is anyone in a similar situation and what do you do to keep a primarily stalled horse happy and healthy and as unstressed as possible? I'm going to get some Likits and stall balls and stuff...... any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Someone posted (sorry dont recall who) about putting up shinny aluminum or a mirror in a stall. I thought that sounded like a really great idea. You would just have to be careful it wasnt something the horse could hurt itself on, sharp edges etc.


----------



## LinRodeo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like you have put a lot of thought into this including the treats & toys for the stall. Your horse should be fine since he/she will be getting daily turnouts in addition to workouts. Maybe you can provide an extra feeding as horses love to munch, a little extra shavings to keep him extra comfy too. Is he able to see other horses from his stall and does it get plenty of light?


----------

